# Island of Blood Price confirmed



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

I can confirm that the island of blood is going to be released at £60

awesome value when you consider what you get in the set. Im thinking we'll be seeing a fair number of skaven and highelf armies in the very near future. The fact there possible the 2 most powerful armies in fantasy at the moment will also help


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

have to agree, i heard someone say it was going to be £75 and i thought fuck it, id still buy it


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Source?

this post is now longer than 10 characters


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe going to buy one, not sure, it really depends on if we will be seeing GKs in the near future,,,


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

ketchup 

seriously though you can just consider it me if you like.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Same price as Skull Pass then... makes sense.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

well I guessed £55 so that sounds about right to me


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

is there a list of what is confirmed for the box contents ?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

You may wnat to look on the GW web site, I'm pretty sure that info has been up for a while with what it contains, if not the pics are a dead give away!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow.... If I liked one of the armies in the box and GW games weren't so damn expensive I might actually start an army.


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Hell, I'm probably gonna grab one of these anyways. Mainly for the rulebook and a start on another fantasy army...just not sure which one I'll choose yet.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

or you could do both


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes. Yes I could. Now that you got me thinking about it it is what I'll probably do.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Or All Three!
. . . 

Is there a list anywhere that says exactly what's in the box?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

The set is awesome for those who dont know yet what it includes it is high elves vs skaven. The set contains 74 models in total: a High Elf Prince on Griffon, a High Elf Mage, 10 High Elf Lothern Sea Guard, 10 High Elf Sword Masters of Hoeth and five Ellyrian Reavers; a Skaven Warlord, a Skaven Warlock Engineer, 40 Skaven Clanrats, a Skaven Master Moulder, two Skaven Rat Ogres, a Skaven Warpfire Thrower and a Skaven Poisoned Wind Mortar.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

I was in gw today and found out that they are doing a prize draw in stores, at least in the uk. Every store is giving away a battalion, plus the thurrock store has a second draw on the day to win a painted 4x4 gaming table, custom figure case with the twin tailed comet painted as a skaven warpstone meteor, plus a load of other stuff the guy spoke about but i can't remember. I think everyone who goes to the stores between now and release will get an invite card which has the entry ticket for the battalion draw. The other draw you get tickets for ordering island of blood and other stuff you do in store between now and the release.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah yes, GW is like a cunning crack dealer. Sells us all we need to get hooked at a very reasonable price and after that everything else costs shitloads.


----------

